# Recent trip to Wicklow mountains



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

On a recent trip to the Sugarloaf in Wicklow just south of Dublin I was testing out the new camera when I came across this Beauty.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

wow - all it needs is a horn and it's into the lands of fables :smile:

seriously though, I like the surreality of the vivid white horse against the soft and muted background - what's the new camera?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

The muted background, textured pastel sky, dramatic foreground, Ireland, beautiful, just beautiful! ray:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

A great capture - well spotted.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

What an awesome shot! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

zuluclayman said:


> wow - all it needs is a horn and it's into the lands of fables :smile:
> 
> seriously though, I like the surreality of the vivid white horse against the soft and muted background - what's the new camera?


You know I actually was considering photoshopping in a horn. Its the nice light at sunset that gives it thhat mystical look I think.

The new camera is the 5D Mark III. I was going to wait for the Mark II to drop in price but I decided what the heck. I was lucky enough to have a good amount of kit to trade with so I treated myself.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Mack said:


> The new camera is the 5D Mark III. I was going to wait for the Mark II to drop in price but I decided what the heck. I was lucky enough to have a good amount of kit to trade with so I treated myself.


ah - I'm green with envy - the Mark III is the camera I aspire to, both for its still capabilities and its superb video capabilities. 
I've just upgraded from my old Olympus to a Canon 60D, couldn't even stretch to the 7D let alone the 5D unfortunately - ah well, gotta work with what you've got in your hands :smile:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

A MkIII - Very nice indeed. I have the MkII & love it but the MkIII... I dream on!


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

I have always strugled with the 40D when it came to sharpness even with the 24-105 on it. 
I just can't get over the image quality of the Mark III. However, what I didn't antisipate is the image file size. You can fill up a card very quickly especially in raw which is what I shoot generally. 

@ Donald. There is some debate as to wether the Mark III is worth the upgrade from Mark II. Have you an opinon?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I haven't looked at the full spec of the III but I believe there is a better sensor and processor. Lower noise at higher ISO. All I know is that I want one & if I had the funds available, I would upgrade.

I carry 3x16GB and 1x23Gb cards - Yes, I did (only once) fill them all in one day! You will certainly note the longer time involved in uploading the images into the machine

I do shoot with RAW & Full size .JPG and that does gobble up card and HD space - I have recently upgraded my machine with USB3 ports. I have purchased a Lexar Dual slot USB3 card reader - That makes a huge difference to file transfer time



For more info from III users, have a look here and select 5DIII


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

beautiful shot, almost an oil painting at first glance .. won't comment on the rest .. already drooling .. :laugh:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Very nice indeed.


----------

